# Zhp... Holy Addictive [email protected]!



## wheel-man (Sep 28, 2004)

Finally completed my engine 'break-in' period and passed the 1500mile mark... got the revs above 4k to red-line and WHOA MAMMA... this car rocks.

The sound of the motor, the thrust forward... i drove for an additional 30min today getting in late to work.

I'm going to lose my liscense for sure... time to get a V1.

ZHP IS DEFINITELY WORTH IT.


----------



## JAWJr (May 4, 2004)

I hear ya man! I felt the same thing getting onto the autobahn at full throttle for the first time. Holy [email protected] this thing is fast! It almost accelerates by itself it seems- you let up to shift and it keeps pulling. It's so fast that shifting will take a little time to perfect. We made a good decision with our cars, no doubt. :thumbup:


----------



## hugh1850 (Jun 20, 2003)

:thumbup: I'll second that!


----------



## wheel-man (Sep 28, 2004)

the car is the bomb... you guys are right, we made a great decision with our cars.


----------



## Eduardo (Jul 13, 2004)

wheel-man said:


> Finally completed my engine 'break-in' period and passed the 1500mile mark... got the revs above 4k to red-line and WHOA MAMMA... this car rocks.
> 
> The sound of the motor, the thrust forward... i drove for an additional 30min today getting in late to work.
> 
> ...


I've had my ZHP for approximately twelve weeks and I already have close to 3000 miles and I don't use it for week! All the miles have been pleasure driving!!!

I love this automobile...I should have learned how to drive stick! :tsk:


----------



## wheel-man (Sep 28, 2004)

Eduardo said:


> I've had my ZHP for approximately twelve weeks and I already have close to 3000 miles and I don't use it for week! All the miles have been pleasure driving!!!
> 
> I love this automobile...I should have learned how to drive stick! :tsk:


It's never to late to learn...


----------



## Double Vanos (Aug 20, 2003)

wheel-man said:


> Finally completed my engine 'break-in' period and passed the 1500mile mark... got the revs above 4k to red-line and WHOA MAMMA... this car rocks.
> 
> The sound of the motor, the thrust forward... i drove for an additional 30min today getting in late to work.
> 
> ...


Glad to see that someone else sharing my joy and excitement with this vehicle. Yes i highly recommend the V1 radar, its saved my azz many times and i havent gotten a ticket since i bought it(knock on wood). But with this ZHP model it makes triple digit speeds very easy to reach even though i know a V1 cant help once you past 100mph. :eeps:


----------



## sweylo (Nov 15, 2004)

Y'all are killing me!!! I'm dying over here waiting for my ZHP to arrive, and meanwhile I have to read posts like these... argh!!! how frustrating. 

I just checked the status of my baby on the Owner's Circle site... still says "Awaiting Transport". So I probably still have at least another month of waiting. Bummer.


----------



## Double Vanos (Aug 20, 2003)

sweylo said:


> Y'all are killing me!!! I'm dying over here waiting for my ZHP to arrive, and meanwhile I have to read posts like these... argh!!! how frustrating.
> 
> I just checked the status of my baby on the Owner's Circle site... still says "Awaiting Transport". So I probably still have at least another month of waiting. Bummer.


I can only imagine your pain, just relaxed and say to yourself it'll be here soon. I hope it arrives before Xmas so it can be a little sweeter!!

"So what did you get for Xmas? Nothing special just a BMW 330 ZHP. What!! :yikes: a brand new bimmer for Xmas? Someone must of been extra good this year.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 20, 2004)

Now just imagine what it would be like to drive a *TRULY* fast car.


----------



## hugh1850 (Jun 20, 2003)

Gabe said:


> Now just imagine what it would be like to drive a *TRULY* fast car.


It'd be great, until I killed myself.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

The problem with power is that you acclimate quickly. My M3 is normal/adequate, but I keep thinking about more power.

You can never have enough.


----------



## wheel-man (Sep 28, 2004)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> The problem with power is that you acclimate quickly. My M3 is normal/adequate, but I keep thinking about more power.
> 
> You can never have enough.


i hear you. i'm an addict. i love my zhp... and honestly, for real world driving i think it's the perfect blend of handling, dampening and power.

but, now the m3 sounds even sweeter... perhaps an e90 m3 with a v8?

i'll give it a year... and then see. perhaps, i'll get the lancer evolution 9 as planned and have that for my fix on the weekends.

i love cars.... and i love my zhp.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

The Evo is fast off the line, but dies at speed.


----------



## dorkus (Sep 4, 2003)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> The problem with power is that you acclimate quickly. My M3 is normal/adequate, but I keep thinking about more power.
> 
> You can never have enough.


kind of like money.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

: popcorn:


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

doeboy said:


> : popcorn:


 I didn't even want to get into that whole aspect. You and I know the truth there.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> I didn't even want to get into that whole aspect. You and I know the truth there.


Yup. Quite entertaining reading. : popcorn:


----------



## FenPhen (Jan 13, 2004)

doeboy said:


> Yup. Quite entertaining reading. : popcorn:


C'mon people, let the people enjoy their cars, no matter what the model or trim. You read posts like this when people get any other BMW ("my 325i is awesome!," "my M3 is awesome!," "my modded-330i is awesome!"), so this shouldn't be any different.

:slap: :thumbup:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

FenPhen said:


> C'mon people, let the people enjoy their cars, no matter what the model or trim. You read posts like this when people get any other BMW ("my 325i is awesome!," "my M3 is awesome!," "my modded-330i is awesome!"), so this shouldn't be any different.
> 
> :slap: :thumbup:


People can say whatever they want... I didn't say anything other than this is quite entertaining.... 

And I don't think my saying this is entertaining is keeping them from enjoying their cars... I'm happy for them if they love their cars. I love mine too. :dunno:


----------



## shizat63 (Feb 14, 2002)

Cuz I got a Z - H - P

I'm dynamite

Z - H - P

And I'll win the fight

Z - H - P 

I'm a power load

Z - H - P

Watch me explode!

 




:eeps:


----------



## FireFly (May 2, 2002)

doeboy said:


> : popcorn:


I think in medical terms it's referred to as the placebo effect.


----------



## Double Vanos (Aug 20, 2003)

dorkus said:


> kind of like money.


Also just like sex, never enough.


----------



## Jever (Apr 16, 2003)

shizat63 said:


> Cuz I got a Z - H - P
> 
> I'm dynamite
> 
> ...


:lmao:


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

:yawn:


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

Eduardo said:


> I've had my ZHP for approximately twelve weeks and I already have close to 3000 miles and I don't use it for week! All the miles have been pleasure driving!!!
> 
> I love this automobile...I should have learned how to drive stick! :tsk:


Wait! So your 330i is not even manual? :yikes:

So what is that? You got 5HP more than regular 330, but about oh, 15HP less than a manual 330 because of the slushie penalty? :tsk:

Why would anyone buy a "high performance" car and cripple it with a slushbox? 

And before you whip out your :flame:, I learned my expen$ive lesson when I had my 97 M3 in slushie trim. I promptly sold it after 10 months when I just couldn't live with the lame traffic non-excuse any more, and got a 98 M3 coupe with a proper gearbox. :bigpimp:

Slushies and high performance don't belong in the same sentence. :thumbdwn:


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

Double Vanos said:


> Glad to see that someone else sharing my joy and excitement with this vehicle. Yes i highly recommend the V1 radar, its saved my azz many times and i havent gotten a ticket since i bought it(knock on wood). But with this ZHP model it makes triple digit speeds very easy to reach even though i know a V1 cant help once you past 100mph. :eeps:


How is that different from any other Bay Em Vay? :dunno:

Glad you are enjoying your 330i.


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

wheel-man said:


> Finally completed my engine 'break-in' period and passed the 1500mile mark... got the revs above 4k to red-line and WHOA MAMMA... this car rocks.
> 
> The sound of the motor, the thrust forward... i drove for an additional 30min today getting in late to work.
> 
> ...


Actually, for the price of a new 330 with ZHP option code, a nice low mile 03 M3 or a stripper new M3 is a much better buy. :dunno:

Unless, what's that excuse again? oh right, "I need four doors for my dog/cat/family/job" applies, then yeah, of course the 330 with ZHP option is a great buy.


----------



## wheel-man (Sep 28, 2004)

shizat63 said:


> Cuz I got a Z - H - P
> 
> I'm dynamite
> 
> ...


:rofl:


----------



## wheel-man (Sep 28, 2004)

Stuka said:


> Actually, for the price of a new 330 with ZHP option code, a nice low mile 03 M3 or a stripper new M3 is a much better buy. :dunno:
> 
> Unless, what's that excuse again? oh right, "I need four doors for my dog/cat/family/job" applies, then yeah, of course the 330 with ZHP option is a great buy.


well, needed the 4drs... and got them to sell me the car for $38,500 new with bixenon, leather, winter pack, titanium cube trim, hk and got them to throw in all weather mats.

couldn't get the new m3 within $6k, and i wanted a new one... plus the insurance in ann arbor for an m3 is $4k a yr. sick.

looking into a used e46 m3 or and evo 9 for a track car and to mod.

but, i'm very happy with the zhp.... it's a great car. and in fact i don't think i could have gone wrong with a non-zhp or an m3. or any bimmer... they are incredibly responsive cars and communicate the road as if my hands were gliding along it.

it's as if the engineers at bmw sold their souls to the devil to make such amazing machines.  :eeps:


----------



## Gabe (Sep 20, 2004)

Stuka said:


> Actually, for the price of a new 330 with ZHP option code, a nice low mile 03 M3 or a stripper new M3 is a much better buy. :dunno:
> 
> Unless, what's that excuse again? oh right, "I need four doors for my dog/cat/family/job" applies, then yeah, of course the 330 with ZHP option is a great buy.


Well for me, the 330i with ZHP ended up being considerably cheaper. And I get the free maintenence for 3 years that I would not get with a used M3.

Even a new stripper M3 would cut into my budget too much.

Would I rather have an M3? Most definately. But since I can't really afford one, I am happy with the next best thing. :thumbup:


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

All you 200hp+ people need to :bow: to the thunderous power of the 323ci! :neener:


----------



## Roadhawk (May 21, 2004)

wheel-man said:


> for real world driving i think it's the perfect blend of handling, dampening and power.


I agree and I think that this is really the key - the balance of the car (literally and figuratively) - its just perfection IMO. ...fits like a glove, very easy to drive and drive fast...corners great, stops great, accelerates very nicely and has room for 4 (& luggage etc), nice fit and finish - looks good etc etc. And while I think the same applies to all 3 series cars - IMO the ZHP has just been done so well (that it really is a clear head better - thats how I felt when I tested the cars and I still think it) - it really is a nice package that is worth it for performance enthusiasts. Sure extra 10hp or what-have-you - not such a big deal - but its the sporty nature of the car - all around - its a bit quicker - the short shifter is great - its suspension is a bit tighter (really shows in comparison with other non-modded 3s IMO) - yet still doesn't pound you - the package - wheels, trim, interior with the Alcantra - all nice - its really a sum of the parts and it makes for a truly great sport sedan (again as all 3 series - but the ZHP is just refined a bit more - and that is great for those who appreciate and value it...and would rather not have to go aftermarket...). And that BMW straight six is a beauty of an engine - pulls great - not peaky - power throughout the band - sounds great accelerating...etc etc

I would have loved an M3 - but yes - 4 doors was preferred - we have 2 young boys - and we also did ED and there was no savings on a new M3...thus quite a price difference. In the end - very happy with the ZHP - really has plenty of zip around power - its not a racer (even though it is quicker - can be driven quicker/manuevered quicker - then most cars out on the road...) - but I think its a natural autocrosser (that I plan to test next spring)...all in all a great drive...and yeah - it does love to cruise up in the triple digits...stable and easy...and gets there plenty fast enough. Not (nearly) as quickly as my S4 - but quick enough and it doesn't feel as if your going at speed at all - dangerous (in terms of potential tickets) certainly...and like I said - near perfection - it really is...(funny as at one point when test driving etc - I said to the BMW salesperson that the car was so all around good - did everything so well, with no fuss, and it was so easy - that I thought the car as boring - and I know some who feel this way about BMWs in general - and I understand that...but excitement is what you make of it I guess...I'm not bored with it now at all - even if - again - the S4 provides more of a kick in the back (as an M3 would) and is a bit more thrilling in some other ways - the ZHP can [easily] be pushed to be quite a hoot as well...)


----------



## adc (Apr 1, 2003)

Stuka said:


> Actually, for the price of a new 330 with ZHP option code, a nice low mile 03 M3 or a stripper new M3 is a much better buy. :dunno:
> 
> Unless, what's that excuse again? oh right, "I need four doors for my dog/cat/family/job" applies, then yeah, of course the 330 with ZHP option is a great buy.


I'd pay the price of a movie ticket to see you manipulate a 3 months old infant with it's car seat and associated paraphernalia into and out of your 911... Not to mention, heaven forbid, if you get into an accident...

And why purchase an E46 M3? It's expensive and heavy, much better to get a 95 M3 and send it to Active for a nice turbo conversion... probably cost less than half and get at least 100HP more.

So what exactly is your point? The man made a purchase and he's happy with it - must you rain on his parade?

adc
03 330 ZHP


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> The problem with power is that you acclimate quickly. My M3 is normal/adequate, but I keep thinking about more power.
> 
> You can never have enough.


Agreed. Driving my Protege daily actually makes me appreciate the ZHP more on the weekends.


----------



## wheel-man (Sep 28, 2004)

blueguydotcom said:


> Agreed. Driving my Protege daily actually makes me appreciate the ZHP more on the weekends.


rented a mazda 3 this past weekend and when i got back into my car, i was like wow this thing is amazing.

that was even before i broke the 1500mile marker for my engine break-in.

in addition to buying the v1, i think i should buy some stock in a gas company too. flooring it definitely makes my baby thirsty.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

wheel-man said:


> rented a mazda 3 this past weekend and when i got back into my car, i was like wow this thing is amazing.
> 
> that was even before i broke the 1500mile marker for my engine break-in.
> 
> in addition to buying the v1, i think i should buy some stock in a gas company too. flooring it definitely makes my baby thirsty.


I borrow a friends 2.3 Mazda3 manual hatchback from time to time and to be honest I like driving that car in the twisties more than my ZHP. :dunno: With the Mazdaspeed6 turbo 4 in the Mazda3, I think i'd buy the car without even hesitating. A good dose of power and that car would be amazing.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

SergioK said:


> All you 200hp+ people need to :bow: to the thunderous power of the 323ci! :neener:


Or the 318i.... or the E30 325is with the right driver... or.....  the Lincoln LS! :rofl: scary...


----------



## wheel-man (Sep 28, 2004)

blueguydotcom said:


> I borrow a friends 2.3 Mazda3 manual hatchback from time to time and to be honest I like driving that car in the twisties more than my ZHP. :dunno: With the Mazdaspeed6 turbo 4 in the Mazda3, I think i'd buy the car without even hesitating. A good dose of power and that car would be amazing.


and a 5sp MT and more steering feel and a beefier wheel. and bigger brakes with better pedal feel.

in the twisties the car will be more fun since it is lighter than the 3 series. i liked the car mazda 3... just wasn't overwhelmed.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

wheel-man said:


> and a 5sp MT and more steering feel and a beefier wheel. and bigger brakes with better pedal feel.
> 
> in the twisties the car will be more fun since it is lighter than the 3 series. i liked the car mazda 3... just wasn't overwhelmed.


You drove an auto? Was it the 2.3 with 17s?


----------



## wheel-man (Sep 28, 2004)

blueguydotcom said:


> You drove an auto? Was it the 2.3 with 17s?


yup... could never stay in the power band. and it had the 17s... typically rental fleet material.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

wheel-man said:


> yup... could never stay in the power band. and it had the 17s... typically rental fleet material.


There's a big difference between the manual and auto models. Go try one out. For a loaded car under 20k, it's a fun vehicle. I wish I'd gotten one over my pro last December. It's lightyears beyond the Protege.


----------



## wheel-man (Sep 28, 2004)

blueguydotcom said:


> There's a big difference between the manual and auto models. Go try one out. For a loaded car under 20k, it's a fun vehicle. I wish I'd gotten one over my pro last December. It's lightyears beyond the Protege.


i'll go take one for a spin... was meaning to take the rx-8 out as well.


----------



## liuk3 (May 3, 2004)

SergioK said:


> All you 200hp+ people need to :bow: to the thunderous power of the 323ci! :neener:


I betcha my car is still slower and handles worse than your car. :bawling:


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

My 325 SP 5 speed was plenty enough power for me. I loved it. It had all the power and speed that I needed. However more would have been nice. I've never driven a 330 SP or ZHP. I have driven an 03 M3 6 speed, and woah! I should have never driven it.


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

liuk3 said:


> I betcha my car is still slower and handles worse than your car. :bawling:


No arguement there! A 5 series is a boat compared to the 3 series.


----------



## dorkus (Sep 4, 2003)

SergioK said:


> No arguement there! A 5 series is a boat compared to the 3 series.


i'm kinda curious what the E60 530i drives like. anybody drive it? is it a lot slower and less agile than a 330i?


----------



## liuk3 (May 3, 2004)

dorkus said:


> i'm kinda curious what the E60 530i drives like. anybody drive it? is it a lot slower and less agile than a 330i?


That would be affirmative between the E39 and E46 given that you have the same motor but a much heavier machine. The stats for the E60 530 did not differ significantly from the E39 530 in terms of performance, so I can't believe it's that different. I can tell you from driving both, the 3-series is a much more fun and tossable car to drive. The 5-series feels like a truck. On the street, the 5-series has a much more comfortable ride and a more luxurious feel. It's also more comfortable for passengers. On the track, the 530 feels heavy and sluggish. As a frame of reference, my brother has a 323 which I drove for a year, and I got to drive both a 328 automatic and Raffi's 330 manual when my car broke down at the track about a month and a half ago. The 330 is simply a much more agile car than my 530.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

blueguydotcom said:


> I borrow a friends 2.3 Mazda3 manual hatchback from time to time and to be honest I like driving that car in the twisties more than my ZHP. :dunno:


Really? More fun in the twisties with a FWD 4-banger? :loco:

But hey, sounds like you could go save yourself some money! :thumbup: :rofl:


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

Plaz said:


> Really? More fun in the twisties with a FWD 4-banger? :loco:
> 
> But hey, sounds like you could go save yourself some money! :thumbup: :rofl:


Sorry man but the 3 series is a chubby pig. I enjoy driving my Protege more in highly twisty roads too - the little car is more raw and light. And when I'm back in northern cal I love to borrow my mom's Miata for trips in the foothills. The idea of a Mazdaspeed3 is intoxicating - more power, AWD, better handling than my ZHP.

The ZHP is a fun car but in terms of handling it's about a 7. http://www.motortrend.com/roadtests/coupe/112_0311_first_bmw/index.html

.84 skidpad, 67 mph slalom

Ho-hum.


----------



## dorkus (Sep 4, 2003)

blueguydotcom said:


> The ZHP is a fun car but in terms of handling it's about a 7. http://www.motortrend.com/roadtests/coupe/112_0311_first_bmw/index.html
> 
> .84 skidpad, 67 mph slalom
> 
> Ho-hum.


ok, but what does the protege pull? i doubt it can equal those numbers.

still, i hear ya. there's something to be said for a nimble little car with a well-tuned chassis. have you driven a Integra Type R or RSX Type-S? i bet those would be right up your creek. the 330i, even in ZHP trim, is a totally different kind of car... on the plus side, it's far more refined and comfortable than the little go-carts will ever be, and it is still real pleasure to drive. for me the 3 series is all about a near-perfect balance of elements rolled into one lovely package.


----------



## liuk3 (May 3, 2004)

blueguydotcom said:


> Sorry man but the 3 series is a chubby pig.


Sounds like a girl I once got set up with...


----------



## Wolfpacker (Oct 25, 2004)

> a near-perfect balance of elements rolled into one lovely package.


sounds like the girl I WANT


----------



## wheel-man (Sep 28, 2004)

Wolfpacker said:


> sounds like the girl I WANT


:stupid:


----------



## BeBeQ (Nov 15, 2004)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> The problem with power is that you acclimate quickly. My M3 is normal/adequate, but I keep thinking about more power.
> 
> You can never have enough.


yeah true true... I strongly agree with that.. even my ferrari still doesn't have enough power I think..


----------



## allaboutme (Dec 22, 2003)

BeBeQ said:


> yeah true true... I strongly agree with that.. even my ferrari still doesn't have enough power I think..


My 330 would demolish your little prancing horse...


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

dorkus said:


> i'm kinda curious what the E60 530i drives like. anybody drive it? is it a lot slower and less agile than a 330i?


I got to try an E60 545i and it was surprisingly tossable... didn't feel that much off from my 330 when it was stock... very nice...


----------



## Double Vanos (Aug 20, 2003)

blueguydotcom said:


> Sorry man but the 3 series is a chubby pig. I enjoy driving my Protege more in highly twisty roads too - the little car is more raw and light. And when I'm back in northern cal I love to borrow my mom's Miata for trips in the foothills. The idea of a Mazdaspeed3 is intoxicating - more power, AWD, better handling than my ZHP.
> 
> The ZHP is a fun car but in terms of handling it's about a 7. http://www.motortrend.com/roadtests/coupe/112_0311_first_bmw/index.html
> 
> ...


Car and Driver got much better results very close to an M3(handlingwise),

http://www.caranddriver.com/article.asp?section_id=3&article_id=6978

BMW 330ZHP

0-60mph 5.6 sec
1/4 mile [email protected]
Skidpad 0.86g
70-0 158ft
Top speed 152mph


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

Double Vanos said:


> Car and Driver got much better results very close to an M3(handlingwise),
> 
> http://www.caranddriver.com/article.asp?section_id=3&article_id=6978
> 
> ...


Which part of this results is anywhere close to the M3 performance?  :rofl:

It's closer to the fake E36 M3 sold in the U.S., but hopelessly out gunned by the E46 M3, as it should be. :dunno:

Your 330 is a nice car, but it's no M3, nor can it ever hope to be.


----------



## Double Vanos (Aug 20, 2003)

Stuka said:


> Which part of this results is anywhere close to the M3 performance?  :rofl:
> 
> It's closer to the fake E36 M3 sold in the U.S., but hopelessly out gunned by the E46 M3, as it should be. :dunno:
> 
> Your 330 is a nice car, but it's no M3, nor can it ever hope to be.


I was refering to handling wise, Car and Driver posted an 0.87 on the skidpad which is close to an M3 but thats about it. Of course performance wise a 330 is behind, way behind. Yeah the E36 M3 was sort of a "Fake M3" but during its time and for the price it was a superb automobile as which i still think it is today. They make excellent track cars and they are very well balanced. I know my car is no M3 and i dont think i can hope for it to be one. If i wanted the M3 thrust and handling i would just bought an M3 but i sometimes think that there is no need for that much power except for track racing or showing off.


----------

